# older goods



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

I would like to know what Finnish is for those things that have lost values for a variety of reasons, and that has to be sold cheaply or things that simply anyone interested can get them without paying it.

I can think of the calender for 2011 at this time of year, or HD-DVD videos that were being sold some years ago at supercheap prices at Stockmann (because, of course, they're not manufactured anymore). And how do I say when I want to "let them out at the market"?


----------



## Hakro

I think that the common business term is "epäkurantti(a) tavara(a)" = nonrecurrent goods.


----------



## Gavril

I think that this kind of item is often called a "clearance item" in English. I know that "clearance" is _tyhjennys_, but what is the normal word/phrase for "clearance item"? Or, how do you normally say, "sell (an item) at a clearance price"?


----------



## kirahvi

Clearance sale is _poistomyynti_, but I'm not sure if there's a specific word for the items. Is _poistotuotteet_ used? I'm really not sure.

To sell something at a clearance price is _myydä_ _poistohintaan_. _Uloskantohintaan_ is also sometimes used in the ads.

Edit: At least google gets a lot of hits for _poistotuote/poistotuotteet_, so I guess that's the word.


----------

